
Meet Franz, an open source messaging aggregator - jhibbets
https://opensource.com/article/18/11/franz-open-source-messaging-aggregator
======
dredmorbius
Earlier similar applications: Meebo, Pidgin / Gaim

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meebo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meebo)
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pidgin_(software)](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pidgin_\(software\))

